# Mufe Face & Body For oily skin Yay or Nay



## Dar (Jul 22, 2010)

I love the look of this foundation but im wondering if it would work on my oily skin ? Has anyone tried it ? What did you think ?


----------



## Junkie (Jul 22, 2010)

I love how sheer this stuff is. I'm really oily myself and find that I prefer atleast a little coverage in the summertime and this works great. It may slide a little after a full day, but if you want something completely lightweight so you're not so "naked", try it out. I got a sample from work and have only used it once. Its very watery though.


----------



## Dar (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I love how sheer this stuff is. I'm really oily myself and find that I prefer atleast a little coverage in the summertime and this works great. It may slide a little after a full day, but if you want something completely lightweight so you're not so "naked", try it out. I got a sample from work and have only used it once. Its very watery though._

 
Brilliant thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do i recognise you from Mua by any chance ?


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 22, 2010)

it doesn't work on my oily face. 2 years ago, i bought it. i tried it for a couple days. my face felt greesy & watery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had to return it.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 22, 2010)

If you are truly oily this formula may not be the best choice, especially during the summertime.  MUFE Mat Velvet applied with a very light hand/damp sponge would be a better option and hold up much longer.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 22, 2010)

i like it on oily skin, but it depends just how oily oily is!
I would reccomend pairing it with all mat base, and then the HD powder.
A fantastoc product for summer months is Laura Mericiers green tinted pressed oil control powder. Imnot usually oil but this summer i have been. I use it all that time, helps dull redness you sometimes get when yoru having an oily moment, and keeps you feeling good for a long while. Press into the skin with the sponge (beige sides) and wipe off excess with the white side.

i like face and body for anyone (dry or oily) with good skin. It's close to 90% water based, but there is some silicone in there. Ask for a sample at your local sephora. It shoudl alts you close to two weeks. It glides on and is easily layerd.

The suggestion of trying mat velvet with a damp sponge is anotehr godo one, but beware, this stuff is thick, so youve gotta work it. Also, its a 100% mat look (like a retro mat) which some people arent into. I have a dry nose, and it enhanced taht spot... Its something to sample first.


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 23, 2010)

I got some to try for my kit. I loved the look of it (beautiful skin) but I'm oily and it slid everywhere (I was greasy-looking). I wouldn't recommend it, perhaps try Mat Velvet or HD with a powder and HD loose powder on top. Or prime underneath with Laura Mercier Oil-free primer.


----------



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_I got some to try for my kit. I loved the look of it (beautiful skin) but I'm oily and it slid everywhere (I was greasy-looking). I wouldn't recommend it, perhaps try Mat Velvet or HD with a powder and HD loose powder on top. Or prime underneath with Laura Mercier Oil-free primer._

 
Great thanks think im gonna have to pass on it so ! i have Mufe hd its my HG and Mufe mat velvet which suprisingly doesnt work for my oily skin


----------



## Junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dar* 

 
_Brilliant thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do i recognise you from Mua by any chance ? _

 
Maybe...yeah, I'm tiffy_macd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just started swapping on there recently - been signed up since this past January.


----------



## maystar (Oct 11, 2010)

I love this mufe face and body foundation; I have combination skin, which tends to be oily and I live in tropical country, my face will be slightly oily at the end of day, but that's just acceptable. I put oil control primer on my tzone area and use hd powder, this is just lovely combination


----------



## Meisje (Oct 12, 2010)

I have oily skin --- I got a sample of this foundation and hated it. Super watery, little to no coverage.


----------

